# EIE vs IEE



## Fenty (Jun 17, 2014)

Hey peoples, so as i'm getting into socionics, I've seen the detail that it goes into and im impressed, but despite that, i haven't been able to distinguish between the two types i mentioned in the title. I think my confusion is stemming from the Ne-Demonstrative present in the EIE vs the Fe-Demonstrative present in the IEE, and the week Si and Ti in both of these types. I would really appreciate it if someone could do a run down on these two types highlighting the key differences.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't have time for a rundown right now, but I can point you to the Vulnerable or PoLR function. Check out Se Vulnerable in the IEE and Te Vulnerable in the EIE. Vulnerable function is the part of your life where you will be most defensive and off-kilter, and most easily irritated by outside input.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

@Danali I looked at you type thread, and if you can't correctly perceive time at all, then I don't think you're intuitive.



Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Check out Se Vulnerable in the IEE and Te Vulnerable in the EIE. Vulnerable function is the part of your life where you will be most defensive and off-kilter, and most easily irritated by outside input.


Fenix, re-read your post.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

They have the same dimensionality of their functions but with opposite values.

4-dimensional Fe and Ne
3-dimensional Ni and Fi
2-dimensional Se and Te
1-dimensional Ti and Si

IEE's value Ne-Fi-Te-Si, EIE's value Fe-Ni-Se-Ti.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

I usually hate articles like this, and I hate the "magical/otherworldly" mumbo jumbo, but this is a pretty good explanation of some key differences..

INFP vs INFJ: 5 Surprising Differences To Tell Them Apart


Keep in mind that Socionics INFj = INFP in the article. And socionics INFp = INFJ in the article.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Oops, I just realized I misread the title of this thread. The article compares EIE to EII.
Damn dyslexia.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Animal said:


> Oops, I just realized I misread the title of this thread. The article compares EIE to EII.
> Damn dyslexia.


Close enough :wink:


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Have you tried carefully reading into Reinin dichotomies?

EIE is dynamic, strategist, constructivist, process.
IEE is static, tactical, emotivist, result.

Reinin dichotomies - Wikisocion

From distance: 

IEEs are scattered, in life in general, and in what they say or write. Their thoughts flip-flop around. When they write, it often reads like fragment sentences (Fi-IEE) or disjointed random paragraphs that have been thrown in together (Ne-IEE). They can't manage their own "bank" of physical resources, and often exhaust themselves and overtax their health. They'll continue being active when its waaay past the point of passing out. The disorganization means they have to put in more effort into what they are doing. On example of an IEE friend: we went grocery shopping, she already had a backpack on her, and came out with 7 bags that looked really uncomfortable the way she was carrying them, about to tear with all the produce rolling out on the road. We walked 10 steps before I asked her to stop, to combine the bags together, put some bags into her backpack, and adjust her backpack so it's sitting at mid-waist. This is the kind of helpless disorganization with which Childlike types attract help of Si types.
There is an element of chaos about IEEs. They can work in high pace stressful environments and miraculously make it out.
Have a hard time keeping an interest in one thing or on one person.
IEE girls barely use any make-up. They forget, don't consider it necessary (weak sensing), and in general like a natural look.
FI-IEEs have stiff angular movement, not very feminine and gracious, but give them a dash of resilience.
Learn by means of someone telling them what to do, or how things work in sequences ("put this here, then adjust this here, then you got it made"). 
Even though they are "Aristocrats" like EIEs, they seem simpler and easier to approach. They will say compliments and speak with admiration about people who they think are talented. Totally not shy about this.
Have the hardest time working with physical details, and even noticing them.
A typical IEE: Hyperbole and a Half: Spiders are Scary. It's Okay to be Afraid of Them. *UPDATED*


Both IEEs and EIEs are emotional (Passionate types) but the IEE is emotivist with creative Fi and demonstrative Fe, and gets out her emotions right away. If she is in a happy mood, she will tell you about it. If she is in a bad mood, you will know. If she is having mood swings, she will say so. Emotions are let out almost all the time. For the EIE this is much more difficult because the EIE is constructivist, with accepting Fe that accumulates emotions until the day they blow up and fireworks happen. It's very difficult for the EIE to dose or control their emotions than for the IEE. If you hang around these types, this is very striking.

EIEs hold themselves more like the literal interpretation of "aristocratic" dichotomy. With some distance. And reverence. 
All of the EIEs I've met had some competitiveness and envy in them, and sometimes speak to people from the top or ridicule others with sarcasm or irony, like they are testing how much shit they will take from them. They don't brazenly shower people with compliments and flatter them like IEEs do. More likely to be critical or others, Ni-EIEs especially ("very ironic and critical, can be stinging and arrogant ... has penchant for sarcasm"). To sum: use negative motivation instead of compliments. 
Ni-EIEs can live in a messy apartment, but usually it's only them thinking that due to rationality--what they consider to be a mess is neatness embodied for many other types.
Learn from rigorous, introverted logical analysis where every letter, every word builds up into this astonishingly intelligent argument (which only LSIs with their +Ti can do). Like to be given exactly what they need (Se hidden agenda) to do their work.
Dislike poverty. Sensitive to it, to conditions where can't take care of themselves and make do. Usually Si polr is associated with comfort and health, but the broader interpretation also has to do with income, and whether you can provide a certain standard of living for yourself.
Some EIE girls seem posh, high-maintenance, high-upkeep. Pose like they are the "upper class". If they have to speak before an audience, they look very collected and neat. Sit with their legs together, without stretching or slacking.
EIE girls seem more feminine than IEE girls and certainly use more makeup. EIE guys seem more feminine than just about anyone else ... except maybe EIIs. 
Like expensive gifts and purchases, will show them off. (I saw a typing of ISIS leader as EIE, and there is a photograph of him wearing a Rolex circulating around.) Can overspend but feel a limit, and don't go into serious debt. 
Don't like chaos, disruptions, more likely to be like LSIs--stick to one organization and work their way up to higher position and better pay. If they are evil, they will try to set up their competition by means of intrigue, e.g. figure out who dislikes that person and try to form an alliance with them, or try to worsen and amplify their conflicts, mistakes, and failures, with the end goal to bring them down and take over their place. 
(This line from the concluding remarks to the Delta Quadra complex is straight up about these evil EIEs: " - when someone from envy, is scheming against his colleague or boss, trying to put him under the blow and get him in trouble -).
Nice well-adjusted EIEs get promoted through their personal charisma, their superb organizational skills, their ability to motivate people to action and inspire them with their vision, their own energy and intelligence, and don't need to resort to setting up others like the crappy EIEs do it.
Visually EIEs looks more organized, more mindful of how they look to others, and worried about their appearance than the IEEs. You wouldn't catch an EIE looking like my IEE friend after that trip to a grocery store.

That's all for now--I don't feel like making this wot any longer and hope my observations of the types are helpful.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

One can look at the characteristics of Victim vs Childlike and other semi related theories to distinguish between 2 types.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

@cyamitide

Descriptions can be pretty hit or miss, but I gotta say, what you described is pretty spot-on in relation to all my experiences with both EIEs and IEEs. I'm sitting here chuckling and nodding my head as I read it.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

Popping back in here to say that @Fried Eggz telling me to reread was right. Vulnerable for the EIE is Si, and for IEE it is Ti. Assuming I am not again misremembering and making another mistake.

What makes that even more embarrassing is Te is PoLR for m OWN type. As in, my mistake was an example of Te PoLR. *grimaces*. I hate it when I make these mistakes.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

EIE is pretentious and tries to act mature even though they clearly are not. Flip this for IEE.


----------



## Fenty (Jun 17, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> @Danali I looked at you type thread, and if you can't correctly perceive time at all, then I don't think you're intuitive.
> 
> 
> Fenix, re-read your post.


My awareness of time is there, but when i lose track of time and stay up to ridiculous times in the night knowing fully well I have school tomorrow at 9:00am is usually because I'm determined to finish something or i'm really into something, then it obviously has a knock on effect when I have to drag myself out of bed in the morning 

For example I have allotted times for everything when I get ready in the morning but once i decide to quickly check on something that's when issues start, because that want factored into my mental timetable one thing leads to another thing and then I lose track of time.lol.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

@cyamitide , I always thought Hyperbole and a Half was IEE, yessssssss. I was right. I suck at typing people though :kitteh: :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

counterintuitive said:


> I always thought Hyperbole and a Half was IEE, yessssssss. I was right. I suck at typing people though :kitteh: :crazy: :crazy:


typing takes so much practice that it becomes not worth it learning unless you're a bit obsessed with socionics 

and then there are these IEE and EIE profiles that are funny but also accurate in a way: *http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/121289-short-way-find-your-type.html#post3066241*

*Huxley (Hek, Hechka, IEE)*

Never despondent, terribly curious creatures that strive to get involved in everything. Most of all they love to talk. Their speech resembles the ravings of a schizophrenic man - it is fast, without stammering, but at all time it is impossible to escape the feeling that it is simply a word salad, an incoherent jumble of words, and in extreme cases - of phrases, as much as they are not correlated with each other, and as much as they do not follow from anything. They work usually in the social sphere, but, in principle, it is not necessary.

In virtual space they are mostly represented by the female gender, and the few male Heks often demonstrate a variety of, but always strange kinds of consciousness, that casts a shadow over this worthy type. Statistics are strongly distorted by the fact that many of Huxley, and, in particular, men of this type, desperately want to be a logical type, and therefore love to type as Dons (ILEs), Gabins (SLIs) and other logics.

Their duals Gabens, as well as Balzacs and Stirlitz, sympathize with Huxleys for their easy temperament, always positive attitude and enthusiasm, readiness at any moment to listen, understand, support, comfort, to give useful advice, their keen interest in everything and everyone around them, and also for the fact that Huxley is ready to listen to them, chin supported by a pen, thinking about where and how to save a ruble, and even occasionally nods in a serious manner.

The rest strongly dislike Huxleys for their intolerable affectation, for their pretended sympathy and empathy, for the extreme variability and suspicious turbidity of their views and attitudes, for their persistence and pedantry. And especially they are disliked for their attempts to penetrate into the soul, then poke without a twinge of conscience in the most sacred corners, and to any objections of the owner of this soul reply in understanding voice:
- Oh! I see that I touched a nerve.
And continue digging in that direction with twice the zeal. And digging a plenty, with words "I-know-where-your-problem-is", they try to advise to the subject of their experiments something completely radical and leftist, of course with recommendations how to address and relate to it.

On the forums, besides providing free psychological help and counseling to all those who asked for it and didn't ask for it, Huxley theorize on philosophical, socionical, and other abstract topics. At the same time, they write just as they speak - productively, copiously, but disjointly, without assumptions, without findings, without beginnings or endings, and even without paragraphs. Reading this, and even more so - penetrating into these funky in form and in content textual pieces can be done only out of great sympathy for them. If you succeed, be assured - Huxley won't be stingy for the reward, and in a short time will roll the next opus. Enjoy.

....

*Hamlet (Ham, Hamka, EIE, ENFj)*

Always ready for an emotional discharge and a barrage of shocking behaviors and expressions. Dress up in an incredible combination of colors and styles of clothing, some things look as if they were found in garbage and washed. However, in any of their appearances there is always present, albeit hidden, and understandable only to the Hamlet - Meaning. Contrary to popular stereotype, they work everywhere and anywhere but the theater.

The virtual space is inhabited by many Hamlets of both sexes, but they are typed as Hamlets very rarely. Remember - any type upon verification can be revealed to be a Hamlet. Furthermore, in presentation of this type Hamlets are so convincing, that it is difficult to understand who is who. The easiest way to recognize a Hamlet is by frequency with which he re-types himself. If a person is today Huxley tomorrow Dreiser, and the day after Zhukov, and if every time there are people who honestly believe in it, and, almost foaming at the mouth, try to prove the correctness of the latest typing - with 99% confidence we can say - before you is Hamlet. However, sometimes Hamlets choose their favorite type, and keep holding on to it with all their arms and legs. These Hamlets can be revealed only over time, with close personal interaction.

And if someone types himself into Hamlet, then, with 99% probability it can be said that this is a real Hamlet, just a resigned one, imbued with his or her own fate. For in socionics community this type is considered to be (and, in my opinion, quite unjustly) the very apex of socionics fall, and nobody, except resigned Hamlets, could be dragged or lured into it.

Some of the socionic community, mainly consisting of their duals, Maxims, admire Hamlets for their incredibly beautiful, like a moon at a cemetery, dark, tragic pose of life, and for their ability to richly and with feeling re-tell the most prosaic events, such as - a trip for booze to the nearest store or arrival of package in mail, that the entire spectrum of emotions, from subtly allaying hopefulness to "please-stop-this-is-frightening", is readily available to the listener. As well as guaranteed non-interference in another's inner world, as Hamlets are so thoroughly and consistently taken by themselves and preoccupied by their own experiences, that no energy remains for them to try to delve into the soulful matters of others.

Hamlets are not liked in socionics community for their cowardly rudeness, for their intrigues and scandalous nature, for their thoroughly ingrained habit to achieve what they want either through hysterics or through depicting themselves as dying swans, and then again with hysterics, and also that all their minute problems they inflate to catastrophes of universal proportions, and find in these disasters the cause for their endless pathos of suffering. Finally, Hamlets are categorically unable to take responsibility for anything happening in their lives onto their shoulders, there is always someone else to blame for everything. And, believe me, accusations and demonstrations in the manner of: "Look what you did to me and my life!" will be enough to last the perpetrator his whole existence.

On forums, Hamlets are usually interested in typing. Once typed, they try to maximize their correspondence to the supposed type. Those rare Hamlets who have already been typed into Hamlet, either with maniacal persistence move mass values of Beta quadra (quadra to which they belong), or with tragedy in every letter describe and discuss all their sorrows and troubles, such that after reading it for a long time the rasping sound of strained nerves will ring in your ears.

Young male Hamlets often try to "glue" girls by their ability to feel deeply and strongly, and by their weary contemptuous views of this bitter hateful world. And in that, as a rule, they succeed.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

IEE kids are funny. They'll ramble on and on for ages whether you're listening or clearly not lol. Highly sensitive, but mask it near completely.


----------

